# Hello, from Emporium, PA



## GuroJason (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm a Senkotiros Arnis player from Emporium, PA, US.  I have been on FMATalk.com for about a month or so now, and I decided to join this forum as well.  My name is Jason Burlingame, and I'm an instructor at Silver Dragon Martial Arts in St Marys, PA.  My instructor and I are opening a branch in Emporium in September!  Sticks will fly.

I was at the Meet & Greet at Datu Tim Hartman's school in Buffalo (he let me wear his full contact helmet so he could beat my head in.  By the way, anyone who trains in any martial art should invest in a set of full contact gear!!!  It's great fun!!!) with my instructor Brock Genevro, so maybe this will be a good way to keep in touch with my new friends/fellow gluttons for punishment that we met there.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## jkembry (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Jason,

It was good meeting you at the Meet & Greet and I am sure you will enjoy posting here at MartialTalk!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello Jason and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome through the door, *Jason*.  Pick a seat, lift a mug and shoot the breeze to your hearts content .


----------



## morph4me (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello Jason, welcome to MT. It was nice to meet you at the M&G. I think you'll enjoy the exchanges here as much as you did in Buffalo


----------



## stickarts (Aug 5, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to MT!!!  Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 5, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT from another PA'er!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 5, 2008)

welcome to MT
happy posting

glad to hear you enjoyed the M&G


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy !


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Jason!


----------



## Kacey (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## lemon_meringue (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 6, 2008)

Emporium!!! HEY Ive been there.

I spent some time in Bradford and around Smethport

Welcome to MT


----------



## GuroJason (Aug 7, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Emporium!!! HEY Ive been there.
> 
> I spent some time in Bradford and around Smethport
> 
> Welcome to MT





Really??  I'm always surprised when people have heard of Emporium 

You should come back and we can beat the snot outta each other.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 7, 2008)

GuroJason said:


> Really?? I'm always surprised when people have heard of Emporium
> 
> You should come back and we can beat the snot outta each other.


 
Sure now you tell me your in Emporium.... where were you 5 years ago when I use to work a Tree farm just outside of Coudersport about twice a year 

 If I find myself back there I just might take you up on that


----------



## GuroJason (Aug 8, 2008)

I used to play in a band with a guy from Coudersport.  Well, really he's from Emporium but he went to high school in Coudersport.

My neighbor has a tree farm... small world I guess.  Or maybe it's just because out here in Emporium/Coudersport/St Marys/Smethport/Driftwood/etc. there's really nothing else but... trees...

Anyway we're opening a new school in Emporium so if you're ever out here again, look up Silver Dragon Martial Arts!  Or, you could get my number from me on martialtalk.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 8, 2008)

GuroJason said:


> I used to play in a band with a guy from Coudersport. Well, really he's from Emporium but he went to high school in Coudersport.
> 
> My neighbor has a tree farm... small world I guess. Or maybe it's just because out here in Emporium/Coudersport/St Marys/Smethport/Driftwood/etc. there's really nothing else but... trees...
> 
> Anyway we're opening a new school in Emporium so if you're ever out here again, look up Silver Dragon Martial Arts! Or, you could get my number from me on martialtalk.


 
Thanks

And yes there are a lot of trees around there...and deer... and black bear... and oil pumps too


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 8, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## GuroJason (Aug 9, 2008)

Ave?  Is that short for something?


P.S.  He's got huge, sharp... he can leap about... LOOK AT THE BONES!!!


----------



## hapkenkido (Aug 9, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT


----------



## astrobiologist (Aug 20, 2008)

GuroJason said:


> P.S. He's got huge, sharp... he can leap about... LOOK AT THE BONES!!!


Nice!  I love Monty Python

Hey Jason!  I'm new here, too!
I teach and train in Red Lion, Pennsylvania.  It's in south-central York County.  I've met Datu Hartman at a seminar down here once.  My father and his wife went up to Hartman's school for a clinic about a year ago.

Well, enjoy!

Instructor Graham Lau


----------



## Mimir (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome to MT from a fellow newbie!


----------

